# Clean & Shiny - Leeds Demo Day?



## L200 Steve

Hi John:wave:

I don't suppose you & your crew fancy a drive to Leeds on February 11th do you?

I'm organising a Charity detail demo day on February 11th in to support a colleague of mine raise some much needed funds for a children's charity. I've already got a couple of car forums interested, and a few individuals as well.

I was wondering, seeing as how we seem to use a load of Chemical Guy's products as part of our detailing kit, would you fancy holding a Chemical Guy's demo day up here?

I've put a few bits up here about the day - Link

Have a think about it. I know that it's a fair trek up to mine from yours, but it would really fetch something to my day.

Thanks


----------



## Ant GTI-6

Steve 

Wow what a worthy cause:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

Anything I can do to help I'm there!! I can bring my PC up and provide a Demo, etc.:thumb: 

Sam will donate a mountain of Sausage Rolls and nibbles:thumb: (10p per sausage roll on the day would make a nice amout for the worthy cause eh:thumb: )


Another cracking day I feel 

Ant


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Steve, 

Yes it would be more than a pleasure to come along and bring some kit with us :thumb: I will contact you via email for more details about any specific demos you have in mind...

You will need to give me details of the charity too, as of course without hesitation we would like to donate some money from the products we sell on the day too it.

I also reckon we could get some of the southern guys to convoy up as well and make a real day out of it  

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## L200 Steve

Thank you John, you are a true star:thumb: :thumb: 

I will be intouch by email shortly.

This means a lot to me, thank you:wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Why are all of your detail day's on when i can't come  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ardandy

Thursday? What time?


----------



## parish

13yearoldetailer said:


> Why are all of your detail day's on when i can't come  :lol: :lol:


Ever get the feeling someone is trying to tell you something :lol:

Steve, top idea, well done and also Johnny for his support :thumb:


----------



## parish

ardandy said:


> Thursday? What time?


Feb 11 is a Sunday - *Jan* 11 is a Thurs - you looking at the wrong month?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

parish said:


> Feb 11 is a Sunday - *Jan* 11 is a Thurs - you looking at the wrong month?


LOL


----------



## Detail My Ride

I might be able to come!  :lol:


----------



## Mr Shiny

Hi Steve PM sent, me and dad would love to come, lookng forward to it :thumb:


----------



## The Autowerks

well it's been posted on vectra-c.com so the word is spreading.

should be a good day, i'm up for it

convoy sounds good


----------



## AR-CoolC

Cool, I've not made it to any of the Leeds days yet, They have always looked like top days.

Looking forward to Mrs Ant's sausage rolls already


----------



## Mr Shiny

AR-CoolC said:


> Cool, I've not made it to any of the Leeds days yet, They have always looked like top days.
> 
> Looking forward to Mrs Ant's sausage rolls already


see you there mate if your off :thumb:


----------



## tompinney

Johnnyopolis said:


> I also reckon we could get some of the southern guys to convoy up as well and make a real day out of it


I'll have to clear a space in my calendar!


----------



## murf52

is this open to any one to attend as i would like to attend the detaling day and learn a few tips from those who know as a pc is on its way and would like to know how to use it the correct way :buffer:


----------



## L200 Steve

murf52 said:


> is this open to any one to attend as i would like to attend the detaling day and learn a few tips from those who know as a pc is on its way and would like to know how to use it the correct way :buffer:


It's open to everybody mate, the more ther merrier:thumb:

I'm sure that you'll be able to pick up some great tips on getting the best out of your PC on the day.

If you get stuck in the meantime, feel free to drop me a PM, I'm always happy to help:thumb:


----------



## murf52

L200 Steve said:


> It's open to everybody mate, the more ther merrier:thumb:
> 
> I'm sure that you'll be able to pick up some great tips on getting the best out of your PC on the day.
> 
> If you get stuck in the meantime, feel free to drop me a PM, I'm always happy to help:thumb:


cheers for that will see you there
p.s if i get stuck dont worry ill pm you :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

Sorry Steve, otherwise engaged on the 11th but good luck with it anyway :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

Steve

If |Johnny is supplying the kit, i am happy to come long and do a detail with the monies going to your charity.

Happy to just come either way tho 

No PC at home so only managing very odd oog on at parents house. My mobbie is on my webby if you need it 

Iain


----------



## L200 Steve

Thank you Iain, I'll give you a ring in the next couple of days mate:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

Looks like it's going to be a great day for all concerned, looking forward to this Steve


----------



## Robbieben

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Steve
> 
> Wow what a worthy cause:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Anything I can do to help I'm there!! I can bring my PC up and provide a Demo, etc.:thumb:
> 
> Sam will donate a mountain of Sausage Rolls and nibbles:thumb: (10p per sausage roll on the day would make a nice amout for the worthy cause eh:thumb: )
> 
> Another cracking day I feel
> 
> Ant


After the last detailing day of Steve's that I went to and sampled those lovely sausage rolls I would say that they would be very welcome Ant, think Sam did more work than anyone last time looking after everyone:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

Steve, if I can cancel my booked in work that weekend I'll be more than happy to give you my time, I'll even bring my Swissol Divine for you to paly with 

Just need to sort the client out first.


----------



## L200 Steve

That'd be great Gary if you could, cheers mate:wave:


----------



## Alex L

I'd love to come up, but i have to go to court monday morning (as a witness before anyone says anything) morning, so need to be nice and fresh.

If you dont mind Steve i'll post it on the MX5 forum as theres a couple of guys on there who'll be interested (Dunno if a Colin has spoke to you yet? )

Alex:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve

Thanks Alex, it'd be great if you could post a link on the MX5 forum. The more people made aware of the day, the more that'll attend, and the better the day will be as a result:thumb:

If anyone else thinks that there may be interest on their car specific forum, please post a link to http://www.the-detailer.com/detailday.html

If you could let me know what forum the links posted on, I put a return link up on the 'detail demo day' page, to let evryone know who's interested.

Cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

This detailing day does sound really good, it would be great to meet some more people, I am not sure if I can make it yet, but will be there if I can!


----------



## Alex L

Here you go Steve:thumb:

http://www.mx5nutz.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=22313

http://www.mx5ocforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=44738


----------



## Dave KG

This certainly looks like it will be a fantasitc day, I'm really sorry but I wont be able to make it guys... Dance competition in Newcastle this whole weekend...  

Sure it will be a cracking day for all those attending though! :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve

Cheers Alex mate, thank you:thumb:


----------



## Autovogue

i will put the date in my diary, and i can pop over i more than willing to lend a hand for a good cause. deffo intrested in playing with more of the CGs stuff seen as i have collected a bit of it lately.


----------



## King Eric

Alex L said:


> I'd love to come up, but i have to go to court monday morning (as a witness before anyone says anything) morning, so need to be nice and fresh.
> 
> If you dont mind Steve i'll post it on the MX5 forum as theres a couple of guys on there who'll be interested (Dunno if a Colin has spoke to you yet? )
> 
> Alex:thumb:


They'll go guilty on the day Alex  No excuse. Its for charidy mate!


----------



## King Eric

Oh and by the way

I AM THERE!


----------



## Skodaw

Righto just posted a link over on briskoda.net http://www.briskoda.net/forums/gene...tailing-day-feb-11th-2007-a/70307/#post807294


----------



## L200 Steve

Thanks Dave:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Cliosport
http://www.cliosport.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2364019#post2364019

Will hopefully be there myself


----------



## PaulGTI

Lookin forwrd to the 11th!!!

Put me down for some Chem Guys new car smell air freshener, Sonus fine clay (Probably some medium too) and some microfibers.


----------



## AR-CoolC

Link on TDISport :thumb:

http://www.tdisport.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?p=4110#4110

(I'm Noah on there)


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE

And www.vectra-c.com 
http://forum.vectra-c.com/forumdisplay.php?f=60


----------



## almaz

I'll be up for this, get to see the legend in action again! 

(the old bus that Steve detailed is written off unfortunately now )


----------



## Phil H

will there be stuff to buy? any deals?


----------



## Ant GTI-6

^^ 

Yes mate C&S are going to be on site supporting the day, so products will be available to buy:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny

Ant GTI-6 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes mate C&S are going to be on site supporting the day, so products will be available to buy:thumb:


thats good to hear :thumb:


----------



## ibiza_95

i think ill come down since leeds is only 10 minutes away


----------



## panholio

Just up the road from me, I'll pop along (might bring Ryan as well Steve)


----------



## banx22

looking forward to this one as well.

missed the last one and would like some tips on the proper use of my PC.

is it easy to find the place it is held at ?


----------



## Golgafrincham

Can I come? 
I have a lot to learn and this sounds like the perfect opportunity.
:thumb:


----------



## waxworks monster

Now also posted on
www.bmw5.co.uk
Mark.


----------



## Finerdetails

L200 Steve said:


> Thank you Iain, I'll give you a ring in the next couple of days mate:thumb:


no worries, booked the date in my diary, give me a shout when once you know what help you want 

Iain :wave:


----------



## Sjdickso

Posted it on z22se steve.


----------



## blr123

I'm off so I'll be there just need to be reminded closer to the time  

Bryan


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I havent posted much in this thread so far as I have had a few unfortunate personal issues to deal with over the last couple of days. 

But, I have been speaking to David from Car Wash n Wax and as he is the UK's Master Distributor its only right he should come and help too  David has confirmed that he will be in attendance to help on that day to help out with the CG's range.

He has suggested that he will also help with organising the Scottish side coming down. 

Its looking to be a corker of a day and im getting excited already!

Johnny


----------



## donnyboy

David has spoken to me about going down to the detailing day. 

I have Go-Karting the day before so not looking forward to driving down and back up on the same day.:doublesho


----------



## AndyC

Looking like I *might* be able to make it if that's OK with you lot


----------



## Ant GTI-6

Superb! its gonna be great putting faces to names:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

AndyC said:


> Looking like I *might* be able to make it if that's OK with you lot


:thumb: Ok with me..!


----------



## L200 Steve

Wow:doublesho I can't believe the interest that this event is creating.

I am slowly working through my inbox replying to the emails. First chance that I get I'm going to start posting up more info of the day on my website.

I'd really like to know what visitors to the day would like to see, so that we can start to arrange.

Come on guy's, what would you like to take from this day?


----------



## donnyboy

Going by the amount of people buying them, including me soon, I think people will like a rotary demo to put their minds at ease about using them.


----------



## Skodaw

Well as I'm hoping to get a PC in the (hopefully) not too distant future -- I would love to get some hands on if poss.

Also plenty of products to buy..

And just an idea -- we all happily pay P&P when shopping on the net -- how about donating the cost of P&P we would have had to pay for any products we buy on the day...


----------



## murf52

hands on with a pc and see other products that give good results for washing/polishing waxing etc etc EVERY THING


----------



## Robbieben

blr123 said:


> I'm off so I'll be there just need to be reminded closer to the time
> 
> Bryan


It will be great to see you again Bryan:thumb:


----------



## blr123

Robbieben said:


> It will be great to see you again Bryan:thumb:


And you Robbie :thumb: is Ian, Mark, Duncan etc going/

Bryan

PS DonnyBoy the drive is a peice of cake done it in a day just over a year ago, talk to Davidg see if you can hitch a lift with someone........oh and David I'll give you a bell see if I can hook up with the cars going down.....somewhere on the A74 maybe?


----------



## donnyboy

blr123 said:


> And you Robbie :thumb: is Ian, Mark, Duncan etc going/
> 
> Bryan
> 
> PS DonnyBoy the drive is a peice of cake done it in a day just over a year ago, talk to Davidg see if you can hitch a lift with someone........oh and David I'll give you a bell see if I can hook up with the cars going down.....somewhere on the A74 maybe?


We're thinking of going down on the Saturday afternoon and staying over night. I did autoroute and it says about 260miles and 3.5hrs. Davids car will be full.


----------



## Detail My Ride

I might be coming


----------



## Johnnyopolis

13yearoldetailer said:


> I might be able to come!  :lol:





13yearoldetailer said:


> I might be coming


Arent you too young to be starting to forget things??

You have told us twice now.

:wave:


----------



## Brazo

I will be able to make this so see you there guys :wave:


----------



## L200 Steve

I think that I might be able to make it along:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

L200 Steve said:


> I think that I might be able to make it along:thumb:


Wouldn't be the same without you Steve:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

^^^
How would we get in.LOL


----------



## micken

Have just joined DW & live in Leeds. Will be coming along to give £$ to good cause and hopefully find out how to take etching marks out of the roof of my V70.

C u there :wave:

Mick



Skodaw said:


> -- how about donating the cost of P&P we would have had to pay for any products we buy on the day...


Great idea as a starting point.


----------



## 182_Blue

Brazo said:


> I will be able to make this so see you there guys :wave:


Moi too :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

182_blue said:


> Moi too :thumb:


Excellent!!:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Just need to sort the cars paint now LOL


----------



## Jamie©

I could be up for this if the Southern boys don't mind me tagging along...


----------



## Versoman

will be there too

not forgotton that breakfast cob either Brazo:thumb:


----------



## johny

Just seen a link to this on Megs forum Steve!
I was thinking about having a trip up soon - it's been a year already and I've still not got my PC :lol:
Any room for a few Celicas?


----------



## L200 Steve

johny said:


> Just seen a link to this on Megs forum Steve!
> I was thinking about having a trip up soon - it's been a year already and I've still not got my PC :lol:
> Any room for a few Celicas?


Always room for a couple of Celica:wave:

It'd be good if you could come mate, I'd like to take the chance to remeasure your bonnet with a couple of different PTG's.


----------



## donnyboy

This is going to be good for names to faces. 

Another thing I would like to see in action ( if possible ) is QEW. I have always wondered about this stuff, but as we never seem to get hose pipe bans , I've never needed to use it.

After the long drive down, we could even use it on my car??:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

donnyboy said:


> This is going to be good for names to faces.
> 
> Another thing I would like to see in action ( if possible ) is QEW. I have always wondered about this stuff, but as we never seem to get hose pipe bans , I've never needed to use it.
> 
> After the long drive down, we could even use it on my car??:thumb:


Excellent idea:thumb:

As far as i know it's only Brazo and myself that use it (well, Optimum No-rinse, but the same sort of thing).


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Alex L said:


> Excellent idea:thumb:
> 
> As far as i know it's only Brazo and myself that use it (well, Optimum No-rinse, but the same sort of thing).


I use No Rinse too


----------



## Alex L

Johnnyopolis said:


> I use No Rinse too


Good to hear we're not alone:thumb:

It's a shame no-one really talks about it.


----------



## Neil_S

Alex L said:


> Excellent idea:thumb:
> 
> As far as i know it's only Brazo and myself that use it (well, Optimum No-rinse, but the same sort of thing).


I've been using it for 6 odd months :thumb:

Tend to give my car the full works though, but have used it on my own car when it's just a bit too dusty to QD and I haven't had the full kit with me.


----------



## Polarbert

I'm going to get the day off work to come and learn a bit more. http://serwis-tv.com/repair-tv.html What sort of time is it kicking off?


----------



## L200 Steve

Polarbert said:


> I'm going to get the day off work to come and learn a bit more. What sort of time is it kicking off?


I'm working on a nice 'little' agenda for the demo's on the day, and will be posting more info up really soon. It's going to be a case of having to check back for further info I'm afraid :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

King Eric said:


> They'll go guilty on the day Alex  No excuse. Its for charidy mate!


Dont want to risk oversleeping, but i'll donate a enough for a tank of petrol in my car, not much but as my bosses keep saying 'every little helps':thumb:


----------



## Ben H

very interested in this, hopefully myself and a n other can come if there's still room


----------



## Mr OCD

I'll certainly be along... not been to any of the NW detailing days yet!!! 

I will bring my kit as well to help out


----------



## Ant GTI-6

l200steve said:


> I think i might be able to make it





Robbieben said:


> Wouldn't be the same without you Steve:thumb:


I'll drag myself and the Pug up:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

Ant GTI-6 said:


> I'll drag myself and the Pug up:thumb:


Ant I Hope you are bringing Sam and those beautiful sausage rolls that she makes:thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6

Sam is un sure if she can make it at the mo, but either way she'll be baking like a trooper on the Saturday before, supplying us with a few boxes of treats:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Johnnyopolis said:


> Arent you too young to be starting to forget things??
> 
> You have told us twice now.
> 
> :wave:


Wooooooooooops didnt realise i'd already said that  :lol:

Gaz


----------



## L200 Steve

I can't believe the number of offers of assistance that we are receiving.

Just goes to show what a great set of guy's there are on this forum, cheers chaps:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

its a good cause, and a worthy trip to make


----------



## Skodaw

I don't think the Volvo will make the run -- front brakes binding badly - will have to try and blag a car from work for the day :thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6

young_guns said:


> its a good cause, and a worthy trip to make


Here here Ian, a trip to Leeds is always worth the trip, now even more so for the worthy cause:thumb:


----------



## burns863

I may be there! I will know nearer the time for definite 

I would like to see the usual PC demos and also rotary as sometime in the future i hope to get one of either 

I would also think it be great to show how some products can perform by hand rather than machine as there are quite a few of us minus a PC/rotary that could do with the guidance :thumb: Just an idea 

Im ok to tag along if i am not otherwise engaged? :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails

Steve - finally got my computer sorted, so posted link on Cura.net too


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

Sounds good to me... I'll be there..looks like its shaping up to be a good day out!


----------



## hesslevtr

sounds good to me to 

im sure me and the hamster will be there

cant wait to get a few tips and ideas off you guys 

oh make sure theres plenty of sausage rolls il need feeding :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Me and Alex were in agreement that Sam's sausage rolls are surely worth the trip alone yesterday!


----------



## blr123

Are you and Alex coming Neil?

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S

Bryan, I think Alex can't because of a court appearance on Monday (they finally got him  ).

As for me, almost certainly, unless the weather is really bad, probably drag my dad along too!


----------



## blr123

Neil_S said:


> Bryan, I think Alex can't because of a court appearance on Monday (they finally got him  ).
> 
> As for me, almost certainly, unless the weather is really bad, probably drag my dad along too!


Oh yeah I remember Alex saying he had been caught :lol: ...........look foward to seeing you again Neil :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Brazo

I will be driving up from Swindon making the most of my free petrol 

If anyone wants a lift or wants to convoy then let me know


----------



## Neil_S

Brazo said:


> I will be driving up from Swindon making the most of my free petrol
> 
> If anyone wants a lift or wants to convoy then let me know


Free petrol? How did you wangle that one?

I'm going to travel up to my folks and make my way from Nottingham. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Had it free for the last 5 years! About to come to an end though!


----------



## blr123

You're going aswell Mark....perfect :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## donnyboy

What day are you going down Bryan?


----------



## Phil H

should be able to make this


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

Any idea on what time this starts...


----------



## blr123

Cosmic Hamster said:


> Any idea on what time this starts...


About 10ish I think :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

cool..  me and hesslevtr will be popping across to see ya'll


----------



## blr123

Cosmic Hamster said:


> cool..  me and hesslevtr will be popping across to see ya'll


I'll expect to see your car shining like a new pin........it WILL be inspected 

Bryan


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

he he certainly Bryan... fingers crossed its a nice day so she wont get grafted on the 60 mile trip! :car: she's normally kept gleaming! :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

Hows the weather been down in Yeadon lately? A nice dry day would be good. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Count me in!! Not spoke to mr david_g for a while but last time he said it was fine to hitch a lift in the x5.

Graham


----------



## david g

Grizzle said:


> Count me in!! Not spoke to mr david_g for a while but last time he said it was fine to hitch a lift in the x5.
> 
> Graham


We are counting on you ,you have been missing in action lately :doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue

Will there be products to buy on the day ??, only ask as i may need to stcok up on cash LOL


----------



## Johnnyopolis

182_blue said:


> Will there be products to buy on the day ??, only ask as i may need to stcok up on cash LOL


Yes there will buddy.....

We will be bringing Chemical Guys products up for the day.

Johnny


----------



## blr123

^^^^ will you be bringing the holder for all the bits on the Simac vac   

Just thought I would ask..........again  

Bryan

PS you'll be there Shaun yeah?


----------



## Versoman

^^^hope so Bryan need a good navigator - or maybe i'll get lucky and Shaun will pilot

it will be good to meet alot of you guys and see how it should be done


----------



## 182_Blue

God willing i will be there Bryan, Versoman i think i will be taking the orange blob up:thumb:, although it does need a machine polish , so anyway you might be navigating, then again Tomtom can sort that


----------



## ChuckH

13yearoldetailer said:


> I might be able to come!  :lol:


I thought Feb 11 was the date for the Midlands mini meet at newcastle ???????


----------



## blr123

perfect Blue & Versoman  ........this is shaping up to be a cracking day........as usual :thumb: ..........and well worth the journey :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Grizzle

blr123 said:


> perfect Blue & Versoman  ........this is shaping up to be a cracking day........as usual :thumb: ..........and well worth the journey :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Steel toe caps coming out that day??


----------



## Detail My Ride

It is the same date, partly why i can't come!!

Can we do another one later in the year steve??

Please!


----------



## Versoman

182_blue said:


> God willing i will be there Bryan, Versoman i think i will be taking the orange blob up:thumb:, although it does need a machine polish , so anyway you might be navigating, then again Tomtom can sort that


now i am really excited:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

182_blue said:


> God willing i will be there Bryan, Versoman i think i will be taking the orange blob up:thumb:, although it does need a machine polish , so anyway you might be navigating, then again Tomtom can sort that


Glad to hear this Shaun! I was sorely disappointed that you didn't bring the car down for the first clean and shiny day.


----------



## King Eric

Johnnyopolis and I (and I think the Daffmeister) are hitting Leeds the night before with some fella called DavidG. 

My god they are in for a funny night out!


----------



## donnyboy

King Eric said:


> Johnnyopolis and I (and I think the Daffmeister) are hitting Leeds the night before with some fella called DavidG.
> 
> My god they are in for a funny night out!


Have you guys sorted digs in Leeds? I'm going down the day before with David too, and I think JimTT is going aswell.


----------



## King Eric

We're staying at a secret location. To be be honest we cant say where due to security of the cars and products etc.....sorry!


----------



## david g

King Eric said:


> Johnnyopolis and I (and I think the Daffmeister) are hitting Leeds the night before with some fella called DavidG.
> 
> My god they are in for a funny night out!


You guys will not know whats hit you ,and donnyboy and Jim tt and possibly grizzle :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

King Eric said:


> We're staying at a secret location. To be be honest we cant say where due to security of the cars and products etc.....sorry!


you implying Leeds is a touch dodgy?


----------



## Matt306

Are their any Demos needed for this day at all?Matt


----------



## L200 Steve

Matt306 said:


> Are their any Demos needed for this day at all?Matt


I'm going to put your name on file Matt. To be fair though I have been flooded with offers. This really goes to show what a great community this is:thumb:


----------



## Matt306

too true... anychance i can be pushed forward abit being a student?? 

mind due my bonnet isnt painted and i have body filler on side of the door lock..But if that would be a problem? Mat


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

King Eric said:


> We're staying at a secret location. To be be honest we cant say where due to security of the cars and products etc.....sorry!


the purple door or blue leopard perhaps


----------



## Phil H

Just as a guide for time, whats the start / finish times, how long does the demo day last?

cheers


----------



## cravensmythe

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> the purple door or blue leopard perhaps


lol, everytime we go out on works do's my boss naggs to go there!


----------



## donnyboy

cravensmythe said:


> lol, everytime we go out on works do's my boss naggs to go there!


I take these places are full of nice girls??


----------



## cravensmythe

The funny thing is it is the girls at work that say it is full of nice girls, at the start of the night we say we are going to call in but somehow always end up at the otherside of town instead!


----------



## L200 Steve

Phil H said:


> Just as a guide for time, whats the start / finish times, how long does the demo day last?
> 
> cheers


I'm currently thinking 11.00am start time for the main doors to open.

I'm hoping this will allow enough time on the morning for us to prep the dozen or so demo cars and get the couple of details underway. Get the couple of demo stations and product tables set up etc etc.

This should also allow for the guys coming from every corner of the country on the day to make a leisurely trek to us.

Plus I'm no good without my breakfast


----------



## CleanYourCar

nice signature :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve

CleanYourCar said:


> nice signature :thumb:


Thank you Tim


----------



## donnyboy

Will there be cleaning stations for cars?

Edit: I mean like a pay per wash sort of thing with the money going to charity.


----------



## L200 Steve

donnyboy said:


> Will there be cleaning stations for cars?


Obviously the logistics of cleaning the expected number of cars might make that unfeasable on the day. We are hoping to be demo'ing a number of wash products throughout the day though.

If you are coming on the Saturday though, and staying the evening, then that may be a different story:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

cheers whats usually a finishing time?


----------



## L200 Steve

Phil H said:


> cheers whats usually a finishing time?


I'm thinking mid afteroon'ish?

We're more than fortunate this time that a great team of guy's has developed around us in support, so hopefully we'll be able to hold mutiple demo's at once without the constraints of what just one person can demonstrate. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Neil_S said:


> Glad to hear this Shaun! I was sorely disappointed that you didn't bring the car down for the first clean and shiny day.


:thumb::thumb:, only problem is I'm at work all week, and wont be able to wash it !!!!!, that and the fact it needs a good PC'ing :doublesho, but hopefully i will sort a wash somehow !!


----------



## Phil H

Should hopefully be there, dont really know anyone by face so..........


----------



## Brazo

Name badges?

Wheres mini nige?


----------



## Epoch

I'm deffo now going to drive down to Stoke for 9:00 for the Midlands meet then back across to Leeds for this should be there for 12:30 to 13:00. 

Are contributions to the chosen good cause ok on the day as i have no cash in the wife's paypal?


----------



## Phil H

Brazo said:


> Name badges?
> 
> Wheres mini nige?


i have one of those little electronic scrolling things the size of a name badge  but will look daft with it on! :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve

Brazo said:


> Name badges?
> 
> Wheres mini nige?


Or....

I'm going to post up a 'who is coming' post in the next couple of days, to gauge interest.

I'm really tempted to post a "post your name, post your photo" thread, that should make it easier to knw who's who.:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

what time is it kicking off on the sunday ?


----------



## L200 Steve

182_blue said:


> what time is it kicking off on the sunday ?


Door's open at 11.00 sharp mate :thumb:

We are going to be starting a little earlier than 11 though to give us chance to prep the demo cars.

With you being a Mod on here mate, we'd like for your ST to be inside the building, so if you could arrive a little earlier then it'll give us chance to prep it with you mate.:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

L200 Steve said:


> Door's open at 11.00 sharp mate :thumb:
> 
> We are going to be starting a little earlier than 11 though to give us chance to prep the demo cars.
> 
> With you being a Mod on here mate, we'd like for your ST to be inside the building, so if you could arrive a little earlier then it'll give us chance to prep it with you mate.:thumb:


wooohoo, that will be quite handy, as its probably gonna be ditched:thumb: , what time should i get there

ps i guess a machine polish is out of the question LOL


----------



## L200 Steve

182_blue said:


> wooohoo, that will be quite handy, as its probably gonna be ditched:thumb: , what time should i get there
> 
> ps i guess a machine polish is out of the question LOL


I'll drop you a PM Shaun as soon as I've worked the floor plan out. We are hoping to have over 2 dozen cars in the shop this time:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

u dont want a BMW inside aswell do you? :lol:


----------



## donnyboy

I'd be more than happy to have mine inside if you want it. Good example of silver. I'll get there nice and early........like the night before. 


EDIT: Can I also add that if any of the guys doing the demos need a hand, even just to apply sealants/wax/ dressings or buffing off etc. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Matt306

im a student in leeds so could be their Early too...Mat


----------



## danielosman

im quite gutted as im down in cardiff and its to much of a long drive  esp as my car is not to healthy atm


----------



## Craigo

i will be attendin this if thats ok!! am a very much newbie to detailing, so please excuse the state of my car, its riddled with swirls and all sorts of marks, but hoping to learn a lot! is there anything i need to bring apart from myself and some cash???


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

Lookin forward to this..  

If you need a car to de swirl...im ya man ha ha ha!   -


----------



## Detail My Ride

Ok i will be coming to this meet now 

Anybody travelling up to it through birmingham that fancies convoy'ing? 

Gaz


----------



## L200 Steve

Ok - We've got 12 cars confirmed as being demo'd on the day.

Finer Details are going to carry out a full detail, to give everyone an idea of what is involved in such a job. This will be a great experience to watch, to fully appreciate exactly how much work actually goes into a Pro detail.

the-detailer.com - We've 11 different cars lined up each one for various indidual stages of a detail being carried out. This should give us a lot better chance to demo more product combo's, and you guy's more chance to see what would work on your vehicle. 

Machine polishing demo's - The Metabo and PC will be set up for you to have a go on, under the watchfull eyes of an experienced pro or two.

Paint thickness gauges - How to get the best out of one.

Clean & Shiny / Chemical Guy's UK - On hand to assist with product advice. What Johnnyopolis doesn't know isn't worth knowing:thumb: They'll be a range of products available to purchase on the day (I'd be quick for a bargain though, Brl123 is coming down ) I you want something specific though, I'd PM Johnny. The full great range of Chemical Guy's products will be there and being demo'd.

Meet the DW Mods - Get to chat first hand with the Mods of this great board.

There will be a catering van, providing proper coffee - If you want food, there are a couple of proper fish n chip shops under a mile away.

What do you need to bring? A warm coat - the shop is unheated.

What times it start - Unless you've been allocated a time already - It starts at 11.00, it finishes at 15.00.

See you on the 11th:wave:


----------



## Finerdetails

see you soon Buddy


----------



## L200 Steve

young_guns said:


> see you soon Buddy


I'll be intouch this week mate, to finalise times etc:thumb:

Thanks again:wave:


----------



## deej

Looks like a will be attending now  the GFs going skiing for the week.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Steve, could i do some interior demo's?? 

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## blr123

13yearoldetailer said:


> Steve, could i do some interior demo's??
> 
> Gaz :thumb:


Glad you said "demo's" in the plural........you can do them all 

Bryan


----------



## deej

13yearoldetailer said:


> Steve, could i do some interior demo's??
> 
> Gaz :thumb:


Il help Gaz, i got the carpet striping down now


----------



## Detail My Ride

deej said:


> Il help Gaz, i got the carpet striping down now


Doubt i'll go into Wet n Dry Cleaning :thumb:

Haha bry, i'll do them all if you like, keeps me out of trouble  :lol:

Gaz


----------



## Robbieben

13yearoldetailer said:


> Doubt i'll go into Wet n Dry Cleaning :thumb:
> 
> Haha bry, i'll do them all if you like, keeps me out of trouble  :lol:
> 
> Gaz


I'm sure some of the guys on Astra-sri will love that Gaz:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Brazo said:


> Name badges?
> 
> Wheres mini nige?


Have No Fear, Mini Gaz Is Here  

Post Your Forum Name and Real Name Below, Like So:

13yearoldetailer - Gaz

:thumb:


----------



## deej

13yearoldetailer said:


> Have No Fear, Mini Gaz Is Here
> 
> Post Your Forum Name and Real Name Below, Like So:
> 
> 13yearoldetailer - Gaz
> 
> :thumb:


Are you making some Gaz?

If so:

Deej : Dan


----------



## Detail My Ride

Yep i'll make some :thumb:

I'll add some that i know, and are coming 

1. 13yearoldetailer - Gaz
2. deej - Dan
3. blr123 - Bryan
4. young_guns - Iain
5. Brazo - Mark
6. 182_blue - Shaun


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

Cosmic Hamster - Rob
Hesslevtr - Paul


----------



## 182_Blue

perhaps ask steve or johnny first eh gaz


----------



## Detail My Ride

182_blue said:


> perhaps ask steve or johnny first eh gaz


Abboutt??

Name Tags?


----------



## 182_Blue

yup .


----------



## AR-CoolC

Is there a "who's coming" thread yet??


----------



## Detail My Ride

AR-CoolC said:


> Is there a "who's coming" thread yet??


Nope there don't seem to be like a full list of everyone thats coming 

Gaz


----------



## donnyboy

By the looks of it, theres going to be alot of people there!!:thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6

> L200 Steve wrote
> There will be a catering van, providing proper coffee - If you want food, there are a couple of proper fish n chip shops under a mile away.


I can certainly second that on the chip shop front, superb !!! I was rather full after the last time I visited:thumb:

I'm gonna be there,

this is me, (excuse the holiday pic)


----------



## 182_Blue

13yearoldetailer said:


> Nope there don't seem to be like a full list of everyone thats coming
> 
> Gaz


there is now

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=239880#post239880


----------



## Mr Shiny

I don't think i will be able to make it chaps, but it would be great if someone could take some pics :thumb:


----------



## johny

I can't make it now due to summat cropping up - will try and confirm if other Celicas are turning up though.


----------



## Phil H

please keep us updated with weather etc up that way and if the day is cancelled?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Phil H said:


> please keep us updated with weather etc up that way and if the day is cancelled?


Yes Please


----------



## L200 Steve

Thursday 7th Feb 2007.

The weather - It's cold, damn cold. I've got the builders in, refurbishing the house which I've decided to live in. This might have been a mistake, it might have been better to wait till spring. The gas fire and fireplace went a fortnight ago, the plasterer came the following day and plastered up the chimney breast. I wasn't too fussed at the time about the lack of heating, as the central heating was still turned on.

The builders came back, and took down the ceilings upstairs. The joiner came, and replaced all the internal doors, mouldings and skirtings. He's fit some new floor boards too. The electrician has just left, after carrying out a full rewire. The painters are in now. Only problem being all the radiators are off the walls, and everything that I own is piled up in just two rooms.

I've a huge decision to make, whether to go for a shade of magnolia, or a light shade of grey in the living room?

It's cold, damn cold.

The detail day will be on:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T

There is no doubt Steve, you're a British hero!


----------



## L200 Steve

Will do.

The day as it stands is still very much on:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

L200 Steve said:


> Will do.
> 
> The day as it stands is still very much on:thumb:


A little bit of snow won't affect us Northern Boys:wave:


----------



## L200 Steve

Robbieben said:


> A little bit of snow won't affect us Northern Boys:wave:


Still laughing at that quote - "Get there early before the wash bucket gets dirty":lol:


----------



## andyollie

Paint it magnolia stevie, with a white roof. Just did my new house in that, great job.


----------



## Robbieben

:thumb:


L200 Steve said:


> Still laughing at that quote - "Get there early before the wash bucket gets dirty":lol:


Some folk always think out of the box:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Steve, your a legend in your own underpants... They all think I am mental down here as I am laughing so hard at my pc screen.

See you Saturday

Johnny


----------



## King Eric

I aint being funny, but i cant deal with the cold south of Watford. I am off to the ski shop to buy some salopettes and a mask

Holy****balls its going to be cold


----------



## Alex L

King Eric said:


> I aint being funny, but i cant deal with the cold south of Watford. I am off to the ski shop to buy some salopettes and a mask
> 
> Holy****balls its going to be cold


Come and have a visit to my work, a rather tropical -25 (add wind chill from the fans, takes it down to about -30ish)


----------



## Naddy37

King Eric said:


> I aint being funny, but i cant deal with the cold south of Watford. I am off to the ski shop to buy some salopettes and a mask
> 
> Holy****balls its going to be cold


Wimp, what are ya, man or a mouse...


----------



## Neil_S

King Eric said:


> I aint being funny, but i cant deal with the cold south of Watford. I am off to the ski shop to buy some salopettes and a mask
> 
> Holy****balls its going to be cold


Jessie 

Theres some folk in the North East that would question your sexuality if you couldn't stand the cold with just a shirt on for a night out, let alone wrapped up warm :lol:


----------



## Robbieben

Neil_S said:


> Jessie
> 
> Theres some folk in the North East that would question your sexuality if you couldn't stand the cold with just a shirt on for a night out, let alone wrapped up warm :lol:


The doormen won't let you through the door of most clubs and pubs up here wearing a coat


----------



## Neil_S

L200 Steve said:


> Thursday 7th Feb 2007.
> 
> The weather - It's cold, damn cold. I've got the builders in, refurbishing the house which I've decided to live in. This might have been a mistake, it might have been better to wait till spring. The gas fire and fireplace went a fortnight ago, the plasterer came the following day and plastered up the chimney breast. I wasn't too fussed at the time about the lack of heating, as the central heating was still turned on.
> 
> The builders came back, and took down the ceilings upstairs. The joiner came, and replaced all the internal doors, mouldings and skirtings. He's fit some new floor boards too. The electrician has just left, after carrying out a full rewire. The painters are in now. Only problem being all the radiators are off the walls, and everything that I own is piled up in just two rooms.
> 
> I've a huge decision to make, whether to go for a shade of magnolia, or a light shade of grey in the living room?
> 
> It's cold, damn cold.
> 
> The detail day will be on:thumb:


Having visions of arriving at Steve's place to be handed a roller or paint brush to decorate the house! :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Neil_S said:


> Having visions of arriving at Steve's place to be handed a roller or paint brush to decorate the house! :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## King Eric

*Oi Neil you nosher!*



Neil_S said:


> Jessie
> 
> Theres some folk in the North East that would question your sexuality if you couldn't stand the cold with just a shirt on for a night out, let alone wrapped up warm :lol:


:wave:


----------



## Neil_S

King Eric said:


> :wave:


ha ha, hats off to you fella, thats some great editing :lol:


----------



## King Eric

You mean you can tell I edited it? PMSL! LOL

Damn! 

The hats were the hard bit 

I am so cack handed at Photoshagger


----------



## L200 Steve

King Eric said:


> I aint being funny, but i cant deal with the cold south of Watford. I am off to the ski shop to buy some salopettes and a mask
> 
> Holy****balls its going to be cold


I thought you'd already have a ski mask or two?

We're building Johnny a little Leeds version of C&S, I'll get Tommy to put 'the' heater in there if you want fella.:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

L200 Steve said:


> I'll get Tommy to put 'the' heater in there if you want fella.:thumb:


PLEASE!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve

Update Friday 09th Feb-

It's still damn cold!!!

We only managed the slightest touch of snow yesterday. It tried, it really tried, but just couldn't settle. Despite the snow mania hitting the country, we stayed open as business as normal, with no failed attempts at delivery into us. Roads to us were all clear.

There's certain advantages to being next to Leeds Bradford International Airport, apart from the ability to leave the country quickly when needed. The airport is always kept well gritted, with the gritter depot being next door to our factory. This ensures that our roads are always open for business.

It's also fortunate being next door to the airport when giving directions to our factory. No matter which major road you come into Leeds on, the Airport is signposted. Follow the signposts to the Airport - till you come to the last roundabout on the A658. You want to take the exit of this roundabout that leads you AWAY from the airport. You should be on a road called Warren House Lane. Look to your left as you drive down Warren House Lane, and you'll see that you are driving parallel with the runway.

At the end of Warren House Lane, you'll come to a T Junction. Turn right, you are now on Cemetery Road, and almost there at detailing heaven. 50 yards on your left is a large blue glass fronted building, that's us.

If the car park is full (remember, this is a charity event, we haven't sold tickets, so can't really guesstimate the numbers attending) keep going up Cemetery Road another 25 yards to the next set of gates. That's our factory, there's ample parking in there for another 100 cars if you're sensible.

We also laid additional parking in the field just before the Airedale building, just in case.

Remember though, the shop is unheated, so wrap up warm:thumb:


----------



## King Eric

L200 Steve said:


> I thought you'd already have a ski mask or two?


My days of armed robbery are long gone mate LOL


----------



## Robbieben

Steve Updated list from Astra-sri forum, weather may affect one or two but hopefully all will make it:thumb:

Arriving for 8am wash session.
1) Robbieben
2) Andrew888
3) Dr.Mellons (Aaron)
4) Browny_37
5) Foxy_Trance & hubby
6) Ka$h
Maximum Reached for this time period

Arriving for 8.30am wash session.
1) Scraggadoo (Ben)
2) Goldie
3) Deej
4) Simon888
Maximum Reched for this time period

Arriving for 9am wash session.
1/ Numpty (Chris)
2/ Ianrobbo1
3/ Dave&Trace
4/ Flier (Chris)
Maximum Reached for this time period

*Could anyone else interested in attending the full detailing session please add their name to the reserve list*

Reserve List

*Remember everyone is welcome from 11am onwards on the day:thumb: *
*The Airedale Buildings,*
*Carlton Works,*
*Cemetery Road. *
*Yeadon. *
*Leeds.*
*LS19 7BD*


----------



## L200 Steve

Nice one for sorting this Robbie:thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Le King was very nearly not making it following an accident this morning! I was walking Enzo and slipped on some ice, fell over and smashed the back of my head on the floor without being able to break my fall. Was knocked out instantly and the dog ran into the road. I was woken up by a top lad who saw me (according to him other cars drove past ignoring me!) and helped me into his car. Rushed to hospital in an ambulance, drifting in and out of conciousness and was seen straight away by a consultant I know up there who had the heads up I was on the way in. Quick check over and some therapy from the nurses and I was on the way home with the wife (but not the nurses) with a mahoosive bump on my head and a sore neck. Luckily its just a few tweety birds and nothing serious. Now sat resting (No booze for 48 hours! ARRRRRGH) and Johnnyopolis is driving me up (thank god)

Leeds prepare yourself.....Daffy, Johnnyopolis and PlatinumR and Le King are coming! 



Steve, you got a wireless network in your place so I can blog live from the scene with my MacBook?


----------



## Neil_S

King Eric said:


> Le King was very nearly not making it following an accident this morning! I was walking Enzo and slipped on some ice, fell over and smashed the back of my head on the floor without being able to break my fall. Was knocked out instantly and the dog ran into the road. I was woken up by a top lad who saw me (according to him other cars drove past ignoring me!) and helped me into his car. Rushed to hospital in an ambulance, drifting in and out of conciousness and was seen straight away by a consultant I know up there who had the heads up I was on the way in. Quick check over and some therapy from the nurses and I was on the way home with the wife (but not the nurses) with a mahoosive bump on my head and a sore neck. Luckily its just a few tweety birds and nothing serious. Now sat resting (No booze for 48 hours! ARRRRRGH) and Johnnyopolis is driving me up (thank god)
> 
> Leeds prepare yourself.....Daffy, Johnnyopolis and PlatinumR and Le King are coming!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, you got a wireless network in your place so I can blog live from the scene with my MacBook?


Glad to hear you are ok mate!


----------



## Brazo

Hope your ok mate!!!


----------



## Skodaw

King Eric said:


> Le King was very nearly not making it following an accident this morning! I was walking Enzo and slipped on some ice, fell over and smashed the back of my head on the floor without being able to break my fall. Was knocked out instantly and the dog ran into the road. I was woken up by a top lad who saw me (according to him other cars drove past ignoring me!) and helped me into his car. Rushed to hospital in an ambulance, drifting in and out of conciousness and was seen straight away by a consultant I know up there who had the heads up I was on the way in. Quick check over and some therapy from the nurses and I was on the way home with the wife (but not the nurses) with a mahoosive bump on my head and a sore neck. Luckily its just a few tweety birds and nothing serious. Now sat resting (No booze for 48 hours! ARRRRRGH) and Johnnyopolis is driving me up (thank god)
> 
> Leeds prepare yourself.....Daffy, Johnnyopolis and PlatinumR and Le King are coming!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, you got a wireless network in your place so I can blog live from the scene with my MacBook?


Ouch !! - Glad to hear you're ok.

Steve, whats the weather update -- it's just started to snow - heavily, here in North Wales


----------



## Mr Shiny

Glad to hear your o.k king eric, it would be great if you could do a live blog on the day as i can't make it


----------



## AR-CoolC

Mr Shiny said:


> Glad to hear your o.k king eric, it would be great if you could do a live blog on the day as i can't make it


If you can get up to mine, you can cadge a lift, I'll be leaving around 9-9:30.

Sounds like a nasty knock to the head there KE, has it caused any lasting improvements


----------



## L200 Steve

Glad to hear that you are ok mate:thumb: 

Wireless networking - Ermmm, this is Leeds - We've only just got electric lighting. I'll see what I can do, though feel the distance may be just too great.

The weather - Things are looking up, it's not a bad day up here at the moment.


----------



## parish

L200 Steve said:


> Wireless networking - Ermmm, this is Leeds - We've only just got electric lighting. I'll see what I can do, though feel the distance may be just too great.


If the distance is too great for wireless then don't forget you can run CAT5 up to 100 metres.


----------



## Neil_S

L200 Steve said:


> Glad to hear that you are ok mate:thumb:
> 
> Wireless networking - Ermmm, this is Leeds - We've only just got electric lighting. I'll see what I can do, though feel the distance may be just too great.
> 
> The weather - Things are looking up, it's not a bad day up here at the moment.


:lol:

We could setup a carrier pigeon between John and a computer connected to the Internet?


----------



## Alex L

If someone has a camera phone couldnt they email pictures to someone who isnt going and get them to update?


----------



## Mr Shiny

AR-CoolC said:


> If you can get up to mine, you can cadge a lift, I'll be leaving around 9-9:30.
> 
> Sounds like a nasty knock to the head there KE, has it caused any lasting improvements


Thanks for the offer mate, but we have got to be somewhere else


----------



## Detail My Ride

ERIIIICC NOOOO!!! 

We'll nurse you with bacon sarnies and tea on sunday ey  :lol:


----------



## Robbieben

OK so I know the weathermen aren't always right, but I've just had a look at a couple of weather sites and the weather looks like it may be kind to us for Sunday:thumb:

*Forecast for Sunday is Light Rain at times with a high of 4*.*

Hopefully wrap up warm and we'll be alright


----------



## extreme-detail

hi steve i wish i could make this but i`ve got bookings that i cant change,
i`ll be in leeds soon so when i`m down i`ll give you a shout steve

all the best for the day steve


----------



## L200 Steve

xtreme-detail said:


> hi steve i wish i could make this but i`ve got bookings that i cant change,
> i`ll be in leeds soon so when i`m down i`ll give you a shout steve
> 
> all the best for the day steve


Thanks Mike:wave:


----------



## andyollie

Sadly cant attend this now cos my new rims arent ready to be collected  gutted. was looking forward to this too.


----------



## L200 Steve

The detail day is coming :thumb:

Just a reminder to everyone, as this may be my last chance online before Sunday's great event.

We are holding this Detail Demo Day in support of one of my close colleagues, Tonia, to enable her to raise money for a local children's hospice called St Martins House.

All proceeds from this day - 100% of any takings / donations that we at the-detailer.com take during this day will be forwarded over to Tonia.

Iain (Young_Guns) has agreed to carry out a full exterior detail with the 100% of the proceeds going to Tonia.

Johnny (Clean & Shiny) with the assistance of David G (Car Wash & Wax) have agreed to donate a large % of takings from any sales of product that they take on the day. The more you spend, the more Tonia receives.

Even the coffee guy is contributing to the charity that we are holding this day for.

A link to Tonia's web page, explaining her fundraising - The China Dolls

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank in advance those people who without their assistance behind the scenes, this day wouldn't have got off the ground. You know who you are guy's - cheers:thumb:

Polite request - A few of us have really put a lot of time and effort into creating this day for you guys. Our only request is that those people wishing to take personal profit off the back of our charity day, please don't embarrass yourselves. I'd prefer not to have any other vendors setting up stall at the back of the car park, taking proceeds away from Tonia's fundraising effort.

Most of all though guy's, wrap up warm and enjoy yourselves - See you on the 11th:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Steve, still waiting to find out when im supposed to show up


----------



## L200 Steve

182_blue said:


> Steve, still waiting to find out when im supposed to show up


Sorry,

I thought I'd PM'd you mate.

Just sent it again mate:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Np mate, weather permitting i will see you there


----------



## Alex L

After seeing the 'small' boxes you make the girls carry at your place, I'm sure the Great Wall trek will be a welcome break.


----------



## Phil H

just a quick question, if we are to buy some products on the day , is it cash only or are you able to accept VISA?

cheers


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Phil H said:


> just a quick question, if we are to buy some products on the day , is it cash only or are you able to accept VISA?
> 
> cheers


We can accept Visa and other credit cards on the day 

Johnny


----------



## Phil H

excellent cheers


----------



## riz

weather very pants in brum at moment have to see what its like tomw and ill let u know if iim not coming


----------



## riz

oh whats this wash session?


----------



## deej

riz said:


> oh whats this wash session?


Yeah apparently im signed up?


----------



## Robbieben

deej said:


> Yeah apparently im signed up?


We have a member who's user name is 'DEEJ' on Astra-sri so panic over you can have a lye in and arrive at 11am:thumb:


----------



## deej

Robbieben said:


> We have a member who's user name is 'DEEJ' on Astra-sri so panic over you can have a lye in and arrive at 11am:thumb:


Haha thats random!

Hoping the weather holds out, oh and will Solo cards be taken Steve?

:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

deej said:


> Haha thats random!
> 
> Hoping the weather holds out, oh and will Solo cards be taken Steve?
> 
> :thumb:


If it means taking your money I'm sure Johnny will accept it:thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Packing my bags at the mo, Daffy picking me up and then we are hooning it up from Opolis' house later today. Gonna be a cushdy weekend I reckon


----------



## Phil H

is this correct? left side or right side?
cheers


----------



## matt

the entrance is on the left. by the T in cemetary!


----------



## L200 Steve

Spot on Phil.

You can park where the postcode is too:thumb: 

Plus, we've laid scalpings down to the field underneath the shop in the photo, so there's an additional 200 parking spaces in there if needed:thumb: 

Looking forward to seeing you soon:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny

get some pics up chaps, for all the chaps who couldn't make it


----------



## Phil H

great day! will sort out me pics in the week.


----------



## 182_Blue

Mr Shiny said:


> get some pics up chaps, for all the chaps who couldn't make it


theres a few here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22148


----------

